# propane



## cyarnell (Nov 28, 2013)

new to prepping. curious how long will propane tanks be good for thinking of acquiring some to run camp stove lanterns etc. Just wanting to know how long they would be good for. Also does anyone have an idea of usages hours? long can a five gallon?? tank run a typical camp stove using x2 a day and the smaller one how long will they power my lanterns?? thx for any info provided. have Mylar bags and o2 absorbers on way for longer term food storage


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

As far as I know propane doesn't go bad. however make sure that your tanks are leak free or it will disappear over time. As far as how long that would depend on a lot of things. how high is your flame? how long are you cooking your meals for? how many burners are you using at a time? We use our bbq a lot (at least 3 or 4 times a week) and a 5 gal tank will last about 4 months but we only run it for maybe 15 minutes at a time.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have 100's of the camping bottles stored and so far none that I have used have leaked. I keep them in a cool/dry and undisturbed place. 
Should be good to go just store them and don't mess with them!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Storage of LP is almost indefinate.

Last time I went camping one 20lb/5gal bottle lasted me a week which involved cooking & lantern. And there was still some gas remaining in it.

My gas BBQ grill has been running three years on the same bottle.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I go through a couple 20# tanks per BBQ season, 1 20# tank per week for the blue flame in the barn,and couple 1 # er's during a low light session.

Get a decent fire going, set the 1 # er above it, stand back about 30 yards, hit the tank with a high velocity centerfire rifle round. Propane is heavier than air and sinks into the fire and gives off a pretty flash and flame.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The Propane itself last just about indefinitely. The refillable tanks like the 20 lbs plus tanks are good for about 10-12 years before they need to be tested and recertified so they can be refilled. Im a full time RVer and I have never had a tank leak on me, now the regulators...that's a different story! Those will go bad after a few years of service.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I go through a couple 20# tanks per BBQ season, 1 20# tank per week for the blue flame in the barn,and couple 1 # er's during a low light session.
> 
> Get a decent fire going, set the 1 # er above it, stand back about 30 yards, hit the tank with a high velocity centerfire rifle round. Propane is heavier than air and sinks into the fire and gives off a pretty flash and flame.


Everyone, PLEASE don't do that...unless I am there at least 150 yards away and have my camera rolling! I can see it now...Hey Slippy, hold my beer while I start a fire and put a propane tank over this fire...sound of a bolt being engaged on Aqua's 30-06 from 30 yards...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It can cause what is called a "vapor explosion" and the concussion can be very strong. A tablespoon of liquid LPG in a room 8x8x8 feet gives off the same power as 3 sticks of commercial dynamite. 

LP is the most dangerous fuel to store. Even a small leak will find the lowest point in the area and build up until it finds an ignition source. You can't smell it until it is stirred around so that it is at nose height. It isn't like natural gas - it is heavier than air so by the time you smell it - it's already a bomb. At extremely low temps it will remain in liquid form (-35F to -43F) when the temp rises the liquid expands to 100 times its volume. Just a cup of liquid can obliterate you home. That is why you have to store it outside, at least 20 feet from electrical outlets or flames. 

It is in widespread use with installed storage tanks and is taken for granted as being "completely safe" but there are explosions and fires every year caused by leaks and improper handling. Please, be careful if you store large quantities and check for leaks often - with soapy water in a spray bottle - not with a candle!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I've seen a 5 gallon tank on the front of a travel trailer explode and remove the front half of the trailer. Luckily, no one was inside. Propane is a wonderful fuel when handled properly and very deadly when not. As far as storage goes, the gas itself will last indefinitely. On some of the smaller bottles, rust may become a problem over time on the threads.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PaulS said:


> It can cause what is called a "vapor explosion" and the concussion can be very strong. A tablespoon of liquid LPG in a room 8x8x8 feet gives off the same power as 3 sticks of commercial dynamite.
> 
> LP is the most dangerous fuel to store. Even a small leak will find the lowest point in the area and build up until it finds an ignition source. You can't smell it until it is stirred around so that it is at nose height. It isn't like natural gas - it is heavier than air so by the time you smell it - it's already a bomb. At extremely low temps it will remain in liquid form (-35F to -43F) when the temp rises the liquid expands to 100 times its volume. Just a cup of liquid can obliterate you home. That is why you have to store it outside, at least 20 feet from electrical outlets or flames.
> 
> It is in widespread use with installed storage tanks and is taken for granted as being "completely safe" but there are explosions and fires every year caused by leaks and improper handling. Please, be careful if you store large quantities and check for leaks often - with soapy water in a spray bottle - not with a candle!


I am amazed at how much we agree on things and then completely disagree.

LPG is the most stable, easiest to store, longest lasting fuel you can buy.

Yes it is heavier that air and if you are stupid enough to drain it into a basement and light a match it will make a plenty good "poof"

Yes if the temperature is low it isn't as effective (the boiling point is about -30 and if it is that cold it is no longer a Gas but a liquid (very bad for you all in the artic zones)

Other than that I run my Chevy 350 1983 Blazer on it and it can sit for 4 years and start after 3 cranks with no problems.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The small camp size propane bottles are some of the safest you can store and last indefinitely.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But expensive by comparison. I try to keep 12-14 little ones plus a bunch of 20 pounders


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

You can buy an adapter to fill the 1lb propane tanks from a 20lb tank but it will only fill them to 75%, You can also buy a hose that will hook a 20lb grill size tank to anything that uses the 1lb tank. I would suggest that you get a filter if you are using a 20lb tank instead of the small tanks or if you refilled a 1lb tank.
Amazon.com: Mr. Heater F276172 Propane One Pound Tank Refill Adapter: Patio, Lawn & Garden
Amazon.com - Mr. Heater Fuel Filter for Portable Buddy and Big Buddy Heaters #F273699
Amazon.com: Coleman High-Pressure Propane Hose and Adapter: Sports & Outdoors
Amazon.com: Primus Propane Distribution Stand with 3-Sections/3-Adaptors: Sports & Outdoors
Amazon.com: Stansport Propane Appliance to Distribution Post: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

cyarnell said:


> Also does anyone have an idea of usages hours? long can a five gallon?? tank run a typical camp stove using x2 a day and the smaller one how long will they power my lanterns??


I don't know about the lanterns but have done some math on my propane single burner stove. I don't have any of it in front of me but if memory serves a 1lb bottle should run my Coleman Powerpack for 2.5
hours on high. In light of that, a full 20lb tank (using a hose and adaptor) should run the burner for 50 hours on high. Of course, if your tanks are exchanges rather than refilled the don't have a full 20lb charge since they are now only filling them to like 80%. Mine are exchanges but for planning I still use the 50 hour figure since I know I wouldn't be cooking at full blast all of the time.
I also have dual burner stoves and a gas BBQ grill with a side burner but haven't done any calc's on them. The numbers I've got are sufficient for my planning needs. It's easy enough to do, though. Just find the available btu's for the size tank you have and divide the max btu usage for your applianc into that.
I also recommend planning alternate cooking methods. To me propane is one of the best and simplest and produces no telltale smoke and aroma. I also have dual-fuel hiking stoves (and fuel), sterno, homemade alcohol stoves, my wood/coal stove and I'm planning on building a rocket stove in the backyard. That way I can be mobile or stationary and have redundancies for either case.


----------



## cyarnell (Nov 28, 2013)

As always there is a wealth of information to be found in the forums I appreciate you sharing of information with me


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Propane tanks are good for 12 years, then they need to be recertified by a proper station.
They look primarily for rust on the tank and integrity of the valve.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have had small propane tanks that were over ten years old in the garage that I used for a lantern, they were totally fine. So if they are not deteriated I would say 20 years would not be a stretch.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> You can buy an adapter to fill the 1lb propane tanks from a 20lb tank but it will only fill them to 75%, You can also buy a hose that will hook a 20lb grill size tank to anything that uses the 1lb tank. I would suggest that you get a filter if you are using a 20lb tank instead of the small tanks or if you refilled a 1lb tank.
> Amazon.com: Mr. Heater F276172 Propane One Pound Tank Refill Adapter: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> Amazon.com - Mr. Heater Fuel Filter for Portable Buddy and Big Buddy Heaters #F273699
> Amazon.com: Coleman High-Pressure Propane Hose and Adapter: Sports & Outdoors
> ...


FWIW: Much of this is available at your local Walmart or camping store if you want to eyeball things first.


----------

